# Oily 100% coconut oil soap with vanilla oleoresin



## ngiven (Dec 22, 2013)

I made a pound of 100% coconut oil soap with vanilla oleoresin in it. 20% super fat. All of the coconut oil must not have saponified because the bars leaked oil when cut and are greasy.  I want to rebatch it but how? Do I shred it, melt it then add a little more water/lye? Advise please. All measurements where correct I just think the vanilla oleoresin had a bad reaction with the lye.
Thanks


----------



## judymoody (Dec 22, 2013)

It might have overheated.  Use everything in the rebatch, including the oozy bits.  You can add a bit of extra water or milk if your mixture gets too dry but go sparingly.


----------



## ngiven (Dec 23, 2013)

Do I add more lye?


----------



## seven (Jan 15, 2014)

no. you don't need more lye.


----------



## PoddaPeas (Aug 13, 2014)

I think this may have happened because your Superfat % was way too high. I never go above 10%. Even at 8% it comes out a too greasy for my taste. Also, I'm not sure that this is a problem you can solve by re-batching. If you try it, make sure to PH test before using.

*** just saw the dates on this posting*** Did you try to re-batch?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 13, 2014)

PoddaPeas.....when making 100% CO soap you need to superfat high or it will be too drying for most folks.  I too superfat 20% in my CO soap.  PH testing is not accurate for CP soap.  It's highly recommended just doing the zap test.


----------



## Crombie (Aug 14, 2014)

*Vanilla Oleoresin*

I frequently make 100% coconut oil soap with 20% SF (some go as high as 30% SF), and have never had this problem.  I wonder if it may have something to do with the vanilla oleoresin.

--------------------------------------
www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com




ngiven said:


> I made a pound of 100% coconut oil soap with vanilla oleoresin in it. 20% super fat. All of the coconut oil must not have saponified because the bars leaked oil when cut and are greasy. I want to rebatch it but how? Do I shred it, melt it then add a little more water/lye? Advise please. All measurements where correct I just think the vanilla oleoresin had a bad reaction with the lye.
> Thanks


----------



## PoddaPeas (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow! I learn something new everyday (especially within soap). Although a lot of what I've read conflicts. Like the Zap testing, for example. I both do a pH and a Zap. Why is it that pH testing isn't accurate in CP? I have read more that argues against zap testing... Just wondering?


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would argue against zap testing ever. This is the only way I know work 100% of the time. Ph strips are meant to test a liquid solution so therefore useless in my mind.


----------



## PoddaPeas (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.farmingtonsoapworks.com/justsayno.html this article makes some good arguments against Zap testing. Also, pH strips meant to be used on liquids? Don't you have to get the soap wet and sudsy for them to work? We use them on a lot of things that are solids... Soil for example.


----------

